# Fishing with my son



## BLK fisher (Jul 9, 2008)

I took my son fishing for only the third time. He is only 3 1/2 years old. I would set the hook on some sunnies and let him reel them in. Well he decided he wanted to do it on his own. Sure enough the next cast he saw the bobber go under, yanked back, set the hook and reeled it in all by himself. Made me so proud. I think he is on his way.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2008)

:beer:

Hooked for sure!


----------



## phased (Jul 9, 2008)

That smile says it...officially a fisherman!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 9, 2008)

Very cool - that made my day


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 9, 2008)

Great Picture !!! 8) He is officially hooked !!! =D>


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 9, 2008)

Ohhhh how adorable!! fun fun


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome BLK! My 3 and half year old just caught his first fish a few months ago. It was awesome! Now we're signed up to fish a kids tournament together the end of this month. He cant wait and neither can I!

Again, congrats to your boy... really awesome!


----------



## KAI (Jul 10, 2008)

Future fisherman! watch out. 

He's ready to be your fishing buddy!

can't wait till my daughter can cast and reel in her 1st fish all by herself.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool ! 8)


----------



## mtnman (Jul 10, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!! Keep up the great teaching and time sharing with your kid. Memories are much more important than big fish anyday of the week!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pic! The only thing better than catching a big one is watching your kids catch fish!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 11, 2008)

Your exactly wright Joe. I didn't even bring my gear so I can just concentrate on him catching fish.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm trying something new, I'm reading the thread and ALL the posts :mrgreen: , and I can say without a doubt, Way to go BLK, always great to get the little ones involved.

"Nice catch junior" :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic.

My little one (also 3) caught her first fish this spring.

That's what it is all about.


----------



## slim357 (Jul 13, 2008)

three and a half and hes already setting his own hook gotta love it =D>


----------

